# Vertederen



## ThomasK

What would you call this : 
the sight of a child offering a present to his grandmother elicits tears (help, what is the right verb here ?), makes you cry or feel like crying, , somehow, moves you...

*That ..... (mollifies, softens) me* ??? That is the translation I get, but I wonder if it is correct.  

And then: how is that scene ? _*Mollifying*_ ??? No, I think...


----------



## merquiades

Let's see. The sight... brings tears to your eyes, moves you, moves you to tears, brings a lump to your throat.  Softens (I don't think so), mollifies (no).


----------



## sakvaka

How about: endear, make relent? _BTW, it's "hellyttää" in Finnish. _


----------



## merquiades

The sight of a child offering a present to his grandmother is so endearing (you want to say oooooh!  that´s so cute.... but not cry).  Thanks Sakvaka for making me remember this word.


----------



## ThomasK

I had thought of _endearment_, but I did not feel sure. Thansk, Paris and Finland !


----------



## sakvaka

De twee polen van de wereld...


----------



## ThomasK

You are amazing, Mr Finland, but some nationalism is quite nice !


----------



## Suehil

'Endearing' is more like 'schattig'.  'Vertederend' is 'moving' or 'touching' in English.


----------



## ThomasK

I see, thanks. I was thinking for a sec that the difference could be in the eye of the beholder, but that is a truism. The main difference would be that the emotion is more powerful in the latter case, I guess. Is that correct ? (Thanks)


----------



## Suehil

Yes, just the same as in Dutch.


----------



## sakvaka

_Vertederen_ is related to _tender_, isn't it? Then it's true that the word refers to a "change of heart" that is caused by the endearing sight. Active affecting vs. passive perception, we are talking about the same quality difference as most threads on WR.


----------

